# [SOLVED] a TRAIL camera help question



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Husband wants a trail camera for Christmas.

He and I use digital cameras just occasionally.

Can anyone suggest a brand of inexpensive trail cameras, yet with great functionality:smile:.

We want to use it just for spying nature for ourselves, nothing professional

Thanks in advance, lf


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: a TRAIL camera help question*

Sorry but that stuff is not part of my daily Itinerary. If no-one else can help I suggest that you use Google / Yahoo to see and compare prices then take a walk to your nearest retailer armed with facts and prices to see what you can pick up.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr has one of these that she likes very much: LINK. Its very small and light so it won't take much room in your pack or bog you down on your hikes. It takes very good photos.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Thanks very much Mr yustr. Much appreciated.


----------

